# May/June POTM Voting Thread



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Vote for whichever picture you think is the best!

1. Angel Fish:











2. Kribs Pair











3. Male Betta











4. Guppy Pair











5. Betta Pair











6. Java Fern, Java Moss, Anubias











7. Clownin' Around (Clown Loaches)











8. Giant Gourami











9. Bolivian Ram











10. German Blue Ram











Great entries you guys, I'm looking forward to next month's submissions!

- Ben


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

well done funlad. You should do an update on you 90g. Last time I took a look at that tank it had the potential for pure awesome.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Can I pick 1,3,10? They all look great! Sigh no option for that I'll have to pick one now the best way I learned to do this as a kid. Iny miny miny moe lol.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

grogan said:


> well done funlad. You should do an update on you 90g. Last time I took a look at that tank it had the potential for pure awesome.


I'm going to throw it into the May/June TOTM contest, we still somehow ended up short! It's different though, my brother managed to siphon ten gallons of top off water out from a holding tank, onto my second story floor, and through the ceiling I actually just got everything back in on Thursday. 


Anyways, great pictures everyone! It amazes me how much better ALL of the pictures are in comparison to just a few months ago. I'd love to see a few DSLR shots though; this competition would have to tie!


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> I'm going to throw it into the May/June TOTM contest, we still somehow ended up short! It's different though, my brother managed to siphon ten gallons of top off water out from a holding tank, onto my second story floor, and through the ceiling I actually just got everything back in on Thursday.
> 
> 
> Anyways, great pictures everyone! It amazes me how much better ALL of the pictures are in comparison to just a few months ago. I'd love to see a few DSLR shots though; this competition would have to tie!


I wish I had a DSLR but they are sooo expensive!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

where is totm?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

On it's way...


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

How many more entries needed?


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

what is dslr?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

DSLR refers to a type of camera....Digital Single Lens Reflex.......they the old style higher end cameras that are now digital...give you the ability to utilize many different lenses... and take extremely high resolution photographs...
a lot more money ; but worth every penny....there are only 2 brands that i would buy... either Canon or Nikon......


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i swear i enterd


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

Those were all good, hard to choose!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

When is July totm and potm?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Since it's July 10 today, and MAY POTM and TOTM aren't done yet....I'm guessing July's will probably be right before Thanksgiving.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey,



> May/June POTM Voting Thread


Thanks.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

BV77 said:


> Since it's July 10 today, and MAY POTM and TOTM aren't done yet....I'm guessing July's will probably be right before Thanksgiving.



im guessing the same.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

We should skip the past months and jump right into July. That way were doing totm and potm in the month it's being voted for. I think that may be a lot easier and only take like the first 10-15 pictures. That way your not so swamped in doing it or maybe add a new helper?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm free to help out a bit. I feel like I live on here lol


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Hmm so looks like we have a tie. How to solve this problem. hows about the two winners do another round!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

You kidding...that would take months.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

LOL, that is possible. We should have some form of a tie breaker- like someone impartial or something, but I don't know who. Or simply award to both.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think that awarding two winners is a good idea....nothing wrong with sharing a title...


----------

